# C'est où que vous l'avez lu ?



## mischa

bonjour!
Je viens de lire dans un livre de linguistique française que la construction "c'est où que vous l'avez lu?" est fautive.

Pourriez-vous me dire pourquoi?

Merci par avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ai bien peur de devoir vous répondre : « Parce que c'est comme ça… »

Les syntaxes admises en français standard sont :

_Où l'avez-vous lu ?
Où est-ce que vous l'avez lu ?_


----------



## Terio

Cette tournure est sans doute peu châtiée et condamnée par la norme de la langue soutenue, mais elle  est utilisée dans la langue familière ou populaire. Je trouve que _fautive_ est un bien grand mot.


----------



## DEHER

Bonjour,
Effectivement, avant d'aller jusqu'à l'appellation "fautive", on peut dire que cette construction de la question est familière ou fait partie de la langue parlée.
C'est du même acabit que "Vous partez quand ?" au lieu de "Quand partez-vous ?" ou "Quand est-ce que vous partez?" ou encore "C'est quelle heure ?" au lieu de "Quelle heure est-il ?" Cette forme familière ou du langage parler est très courante et a tendance à devenir "l'usage officiel", même si les puristes poussent des cris d'orfraies...


----------



## olivier68

Avant de discuter du registre de langue (je suis d'accord avec ce qui précède), pourquoi ne pas simplement rappeler à Misha que si son ouvrage de "linguistique" (lequel ?) juge la construction "fautive", sans doute est-ce simplement parce qu'elle ne respecte pas la règle qui veut que, dans une interrogation directe, il faille procéder à l'inversion du sujet...


----------



## snarkhunter

On peut rappeler une caricature extrême de cet usage "non académique" avec le titre de cette ancienne chanson de Renaud, "C_'est quand qu'on va où ?"_.


----------



## Bezoard

La construction est indubitablement fautive et est un terrible marqueur social.
À la différence de "Vous partez quand"? qui est une forme orale présente même chez les locuteurs ayant une bonne éducation, "c'est où que..." dénote tout de suite un langage dit "populaire".


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> La construction est indubitablement fautive et est un terrible marqueur social.


Il y a pire : « Ousque vous l'avez-lu ? », pourtant dérivé direct (par syncope) du très correct « Où est-ce que vous l'avez lu ? »


----------



## Terio

Bezoard said:


> La construction est indubitablement fautive et est un terrible marqueur social.
> À la différence de "Vous partez quand"? qui est une forme orale présente même chez les locuteurs ayant une bonne éducation, "c'est où que..." dénote tout de suite un langage dit "populaire".



Qu'une tournure soit propre à la langue populaire et qu'elle soit marquée socialement n'en fait pas une faute. Où commence et où finit la « bonne éducation » ? Qui peut décréter détenir cette « bonne éducation » et décréter que _Vous partez quand ? _ou _Vous l'avez lu où ? sont_ acceptables mais que _C'est quand que vous partez ? _ou _C'est où que vous l'avez lu _ne le sont pas ?


----------



## Bezoard

Si, ça en fait une faute, mais une faute n'est pas un crime ! Je ne sais pas pourquoi aujourd'hui on ne veut plus nommer les choses par leur nom ; c'est une faute contre la norme ; oui, la norme est relativement arbitraire, ses limites sont floues, qu'est-ce que le bon usage, etc., tout ça est bien connu.


> Manquement aux règles (d'une discipline, d'un art, d'une technique, etc.). Synon. _erreur._


FAUTE : Définition de FAUTE


----------



## Oddmania

Pour moi, ce n'est pas une faute, c'est simplement un usage emphatique. Ce n'est pas plus fautif que de dire « C'est à _vous_ que je parle » au lieu de « Je vous parle ».


----------



## Bezoard

Pas d'accord du tout.


----------



## olivier68

Si, techniquement, c'est une faute car on n'est pas ici dans le domaine du présentatif emphatique, mais dans le domaine de l'interrogation directe qui requiert une inversion du sujet.


----------



## Oddmania

...une inversion du sujet... ou un_ est-ce que_... ou un _c'est_... ou une simple intonation montante...

Une interrogation directe peut être emphatique : _C'est à moi que tu parles ? _Mais bien évidemment, vous pouvez aussi dire « Me parles-tu ? » si vous préférez. Personne ne dit ça, mais rien ne vous empeche de le dire.


----------



## Maître Capello

olivier68 said:


> car on n'est pas ici dans le domaine du présentatif emphatique


Il s'agit pourtant bel et bien d'un présentatif emphatique.

Selon _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 397, c, 5º) :


> Les mots interrogatifs de l'interrogation partielle peuvent aussi être mis en évidence, dans la langue parlée très familière, par _c'est … que_ (ou … _qui_) construit sans inversion : _*C'est* qui *qui* est venu vous voir ? *C'est* quand *que* vous partez ? *C'est* pourquoi *que* cet enfant pleure ? *C'est* combien *que* vous avez d'enfants ? *C'est* quoi *que* vous cherchez ?_






olivier68 said:


> l'interrogation directe qui requiert une inversion du sujet


Oui, mais il n'y a pas non plus d'inversion dans _Vous l'avez lu où ?_ et ce dernier tour est nettement moins critiqué que celui avec le présentatif.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne dirais pas que le tour avec le présentatif soit une « faute » à proprement parler. C'est toutefois un tour employé exclusivement dans la langue relâchée et par conséquent critiqué en français standard. On se gardera ainsi de l'employer dans la langue soignée.


----------



## Swatters

Je dirais aussi qu'en tant que structure emphatique qui fait porter le focus sur le mot interrogatif, "c'est où que tu vas ?" est non-interchangeable avec la formulation avec inversion, "où vas-tu ?" où le focus discursif porte sur la question dans son ensemble.

Il faudrait recourir à une formulation plus lourde comme "mais où est-ce donc que tu t'en vas ?" pour préserver à la fois le focus et l'inversion


----------



## Bezoard

"Où est-ce que tu vas ?" me semble dire exactement la même chose que "C'est où que tu vas". Je ne vois pas de nuance autre que grammaticale.


----------



## Nicomon

Lu dans le  Grevisse de l'étudiant sous « La locution interrogative est-ce-que » - article 3.4.2.  





> Les tours suivants appartiennent au français populaire.
> °Où c'est que tu vas ? °Où que tu vas ? °Où ce que tu vas ? °C'est où que tu vas ?



De mon côté, j'ai bien plus souvent entendu (et dit) la forme familière / populaire _Où c'est que - _prononcé_ oussé que _ou contracté en _ ousque - _que la forme inverse_ c'est où que..._

Et pour reprendre l'exemple du Bon usage (post 15) je serais aussi plus portée à dire _ Qui c'est qui _ que_  C'est qui qui ? _
C'est qui qui ? [sic] / Qui c'est qui ? [sic] / Qui sait qui ? / Qui est-ce qui ?


----------



## Terio

Encore là, le contexte peut amener des formulations différentes.

- (Le père) : Où est-ce que tu vas ce soir ?
- (La fille) : Chez mon amie Amélie.

Plus tard ...

- (La mère, sachant qu'en réalité elle va dans une discothèque) : C'est où que tu vas ce soir ?

... et la fille comprend tout de suite, par la formulation et le ton, que la mère sait tout...

Je ne sais pas trop quelle serait cette dernière réplique en « bon » français châtié et sans faute


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

C'est où que tu vas ce soir ? [français relâché]= Où tu vas ce soir ? [français familier] = Où est-ce que tu vas ce soir ? [français standard] = Où vas-tu ce soir [français surveillé]


----------



## Maître Capello

Et encore _Tu vas où ce soir ?_ que je range dans le même registre que _Où tu vas ce soir ?_



Terio said:


> ... et la fille comprend tout de suite, par la formulation et le ton, que la mère sait tout...


Sans doute par le ton, mais je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi le registre ou la formulation sous-entendrait quoi que ce soit.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Et encore _Tu vas où ce soir ?_


Exact, il m'a échappé. Merci.



> je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi le registre ou la formulation sous-entendrait quoi que ce soit.


Complètement d'accord.


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis étonnée de la réponse de Terio, qui est québécois comme moi.
Suis-je donc la seule à avoir plus souvent dit et entendu la forme populaire « _Où c'est que_ »  plutôt que la forme inverse
 « _ C'est où que _» ?

Exemple fictif  (je n'ai pas d'ado)  :
Ma jeune ado rentre aux petites heures du matin et je soupçonne qu'elle n'était pas chez son amie Amélie.
Je suis fâchée ou « en beau maudit » comme on dit ici.   Pas le temps de faire dans la dentelle grammaticale. 

Lequel est le plus « relâché » selon vous entre  *c'est où que t'étais* *?* (qui ne me viendrait pas) et  _*où c'est que t'étais ? *_que je dirais spontanément ?

Bon il y aurait aussi : _* T'étais où ?   *_Mais ce n'est pas ça ma question.


----------



## Oddmania

@Nicomon Je ne pense pas que beaucoup de personnes diraient « C'est où que t'étais ? » dans ce contexte-là. À mes oreilles, ça ne fonctionne pas. Pour moi, c'est une tournure emphatique, qui dénote peut-être un peu de surprise. Par exemple : « C'est bizarre, c'est la première fois que j'entends cette rumeur. C'est où que tu as entendu ça ? » (et encore, je ne pense pas que ce soit aussi courant que _C'est quand que... _ou _C'est qui que..._).

« Où c'est que t'étais ? » me semble plus naturel, mais c'est une tournure que j'imagine prononcée typiquement avec un accent québécois  ("_Où c'est qu'tu vis à c'te heure ?")._

Je pense qu'en France, la plupart des gens diraient vraiment « T'étais où ? » (ou « Où t'étais ? » pour avoir l'air moins agressif).


----------



## Nicomon

Merci, Oddmania.   


Oddmania said:


> Par exemple : « C'est bizarre, c'est la première fois que j'entends cette rumeur. C'est où que tu as entendu ça ? »


  Là aussi, j'inverse et je dis :   _Où c'est  que  t'as entendu ça ?  (oussékta)_

Je pense comme toi que  _C'est quand que _est plus courant que _C'est où que... _ 

Et je n'imagine pas le titre de la chanson de Renaud autrement.


----------



## Nanon

Nicomon said:


> Et je n'imagine pas le titre de la chanson de Renaud autrement.


Nico, en voyant ça, je pensais que tu parlais d'une autre chanson de Renaud : _Où c'est que j'ai mis mon flingue ?_ Il a fallu que je remonte le fil pour voir qu'il s'agissait de _C'est quand qu'on va où_. Comme quoi _oussèk _n'est pas si exotique que ça, sous le signe de l'Hexagone...


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Nanon.   J'avais pas pensé à cette autre chanson de Renaud.   
Il me semblait bien aussi que c'était pas typiquement québécois.  Mais moi je prononce  _ouss*é*k_.


----------

